
Makita has made a sturdy coffee machine aimed at construction workers - edward
http://www.alphr.com/technology/1008859/makita-coffee-maker-drill-batteries
======
hedgew
The ISSpresso linked in the article was interesting. I like how clean and
robust the controls look. Totally unlike most consumer products. I'd pay well
to have more controls like that.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISSpresso](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISSpresso)

[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/87/ISS-43_n...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/87/ISS-43_new_ISSpresso_machine.jpg)

Compare to a typical induction stove!

[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/39/Kookplaa...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/39/Kookplaat_inductie.JPG)

~~~
fredley
Induction is great for cooking, but the controls on every hob I've used drive
me mad. Can anyone find/recommend an induction hob with _zero_ touch controls?

~~~
jstsch
Siemens Disccontrol. I own one, it’s great. Cooking with touch controls is
nuts. Especially those with a modal toggle (select burner, then
increase/decrease intensity, crazy). Sadly discontinued.

[https://www.siemens-home.bsh-
group.com/nl/productoverzicht/E...](https://www.siemens-home.bsh-
group.com/nl/productoverzicht/EH885DC11E)

------
yaleman
AvE's been messing with his for a long time...
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JyhWhgNXSc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JyhWhgNXSc)

~~~
homero
Has ave ever shown his face?

~~~
mhuffman
Yes, by accident. People went wild on Reddit. He called them weirdos and
edited his face out of the video, then everything went back to normal.

------
sbhn
It’s like the bulky makita dab radio. Contains Wi-fi, gps, 4g, webcam, sdram
storage, enough battery to last a few days. And is left on your property
overnight when doing work on your kitchen, bathroom or extension. The good
side, no longer will builder ask me to ‘go and make me a coffee would ya
darling’

------
dazc
Not familiar with US construction sites but is there a demand for such a thing
or is just a gimmick?

In the UK I think a more basic kettle-like machine would be useful though -
tea made with little paper bags being the default preference with builders?

~~~
the_angry_angel
Definitely not just a gimmick. It's aimed at smaller contractors imho.

I bought my first house in the UK less than a year ago. I ripped absolutely
everything out. For weeks at a time I had only 1 working sink, with 1 working
electrical output. During this time I had local contracters in to deal with
stuff I either didnt have the time, expertise or legal certifications to
manage myself. Barring a carpenter, every single one brought a makita
radio/wifi unit, and every single one needed to leave the house to get hot
drinks because the single socket could not safely take more devices plugged
into it (chargers on an extension), etc.

~~~
merinowool
Contractors I had were bringing their coffee in thermos until they were able
to connect a kettle.

------
lopmotr
This common battery for Makita tools isn't that great. Each brand has their
own different common battery so it causes vendor lock-in. Makita also has
several different incompatible types of battery! Reminds me of Sony Memory
Stick.

~~~
megaman22
How do Makita batteries stack up against other manufacturers? Mostly I've
bought into the Milwaukee 18 volt system (M18 Fuel)- I can run a drill or
impact driver for days on one charge. Conversely, I've got a cheap Ryobi set
that drains almost instantly.

~~~
ndespres
Really depends on the tool and your use. My experience with the 18V impact
driver is that it needs a top off every few hours, but that's a good time to
take a break anyhow. However the Sawzall and chop saw will chew through the
biggest batteries in minutes. Fortunately they charge quickly though they are
rather expensive. I think they are on par with the Dewalt stuff though I like
the Makita tools a bit more. I guess if my jobs were any bigger I'd be using
pneumatic tools so I can deal with recharging between tasks.

I've been in plenty of job sites with limited power and heat, and a fresh cup
of coffee would be much appreciated. Sometimes you can't make it down to the
lunch truck!

~~~
LyndsySimon
DeWalt has really gone down hill. I recently switched to Milwaukee. I’m not a
contractor but a have lots of friends who are, and they are almost all on
Milwaukee these days.

~~~
zokier
Following from the sidelines I feel like there are similar comments made about
all brands, both the "X has gone down hill" and "all my contractor friends use
Y". I wouldn't put too much weight on such anecdotes.

~~~
zrobotics
I know this is anecdotal, but I would agree. I used to work in an auto shop,
and we had lots od Dewalt drills & impact drivers. The older ones were
typically fine after falling off a lift onto a concrete floor, but out of the
new tools 2 drills and 1 impact driver were junk after the first fall. We just
ended up buying adapters to use the new batteries with the old tools.

------
cesis
Coffee thermos seems much better suited for such sites.

5 cups per battery sounds like a waste.

~~~
chrisseaton
Doesn’t coffee turn bitter after being in a thermos all day?

~~~
ptaipale
No, it stays reasonably OK. A keep-warm plate in a coffee maker is definitely
worse.

Still, it's best to let the coffe get cold immediately if you don't drink it
right away. Keep it in fridge, and when you want hot coffee, heat it up with
microwave. If you just want drinkable coffee, this is the method of least
effort. People don't do this because for many of us, the act of making fresh
coffee is a ritual, part of the enjoyment; it's about self-perception, and
perception by others (keeping up with the Joneses; microwave-heated coffee?
What a loser!)

~~~
mixmastamyk
Cold brew at Trader Joe’s makes it even easier.

------
majewsky
This looks similar to the Makita-brand UKW radio that my parents are using
around their garden. The radio also runs off drill batteries.

------
rahimnathwani
If 640ml is 5.3 cups, then one cup is only 120ml. That's less than half of a
standard American cup (250ml). Perhaps each of Makita's cups is a double
espresso, and can be diluted with hot water from another device?

(Also, for reference, the largest hot coffee cup at Starbucks is 4.9 cups, by
Makita's measure.)

EDIT: I stand corrected. A standard coffee cup isn't the same as a standard
'measuring baking ingredients' cup.

~~~
andreareina
A "standard" coffee cup is 150ml[1]. The japanese coffee cup could very well
be smaller.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cup_(unit)#Metric_cup](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cup_\(unit\)#Metric_cup)

~~~
zaarn
What really annoys me is that it's incompatible.

I can't put 2 coffe cups into one cup as it's 50 ml too much, however, since
most cups I have are normal cups not coffee cups that means most of the time
my cup is largely empty which is annoying.

They should have made a cup to be 350ml.

~~~
andreareina
350ml sounds like the volume of a mug. In fact,

> _Usually a mug holds approximately 8-12 US fluid ounces (350 ml) of liquid;
> double a tea cup._

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mug](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mug)

------
adamcharnock
Similarly, I'm a proud owner of the Makita hoover:

[https://www.amazon.co.uk/Makita-DCL180Z-Cordless-Li-ion-
Clea...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/Makita-DCL180Z-Cordless-Li-ion-
Cleaner/dp/B00H5M1FW8)

Edit: Cleary cannot write this morning

~~~
cesis
I would love an e-bike with a socket for such battery.

~~~
akx
So the Makita e-bike? :D
[https://www.makita.co.nz/products/model/BBY180](https://www.makita.co.nz/products/model/BBY180)

~~~
caf
I like the way it is explicitly described as "cordless".

------
flatfilefan
Yes, but can it run Linux?

------
Phillipharryt
So we're just posting adverts on here now?

~~~
lb1lf
Not all adverts are equal, IMHO - this one made me chuckle.

Full disclosure - I’ve got their first foray into coffee making, a drip
percolator type thingy operating off the same battery packs bolted into the
cargo space of my Land Cruiser.

The coffee is by no means great - the water simply isn’t hot enough while
making its way through the ground coffee - but I’ve found it to be a terrific
conversation starter.

But yes - I suspect Makita developed this on their marketing budget, fully
expecting it to generate lots of free press - as it did.

~~~
xevb3k
I feel like my conversation skill are seriously lacking because this is how it
would go:

Someone: “What’s that?”

Me: “A coffee maker.”

Someone: “Oh interesting, you like coffee?”

Me: “Yes, it doesn’t work very well though so I don’t use it”

Someone: “ok”

Me: “bye”

Someone: “bye”

~~~
lb1lf
Oh, it goes more like this, if my experience is anything to go by:

Someone: "Wow, is that a Makita COFFEE MAKER??? I had no idea they did those!"

Me: "Sure is. The coffee admittedly isn't great, but it works off the same
accus as everything else Makita, so..."

Someone: "Wow, that IS really cool. Any chance of you firing up a brew? I'd
love to see it do its thing. What do you do, by the way?"

Me: "Sure thing. Oh, I do offshore handling equipment - this coffee maker
spent a year in my tool crate and has brewed the morning cuppa on -pfff-
something like thirty vessels all over the world. Cream? Sugar?"

~~~
xevb3k
Ha, I think your conversations skills are just better than mine.

